# melanotan still ok?



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

i just got some melanotan and forgot to put it in the fridge:boohoo: until the following day although it was still in its box with cold pack,do you think it will still be effective or knacked? thanks for any help.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

bumpedy bump bump


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

try and find out mate!


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

i think it will be fine ive left it for a day or 2 in the box as db said no harm in trying it 

Ben


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

Was it still in powder form? If so it will be fine

MR


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

just recieved mine...excited to try it. how long does it last once mixed and stored in fridge?


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

thanks for help everyone still looks like powder so i think it ok,tried it today and felt a little bit ill after and a little flushed? heard that this is what happens(other threads)so ill wait and see how the tan goes.cheers!


----------



## Michaellse (Apr 21, 2009)

ARNIE said:


> i just got some melanotan and forgot to put it in the fridge:boohoo: until the following day although it was still in its box with cold pack,do you think it will still be effective or knacked? thanks for any help.


buddy, if you put it under -20 degrees, one year is no problem,

it is no problem, don't worry.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

How long does the stuff last when not in the fridge or freezer and already pre-loaded?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> i have just used 4mg of a bottle which has been mixed and at room temp for 9months minimum! people keep commenting that i look brown.. NICE!!


not as brown as me though, catch up bazza you ****** :whistling:


----------



## fran.thomson (Apr 23, 2009)

where is the best place to buy melanotan?


----------

